# Ending Song for Recital



## SopranoGirl (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm looking for a song to end a recital with...something for soprano in English that's fun to perform. It could actually be humorous or clever, or just something light and fun to perform. Musical theater, art song, really any genre as long as it's from the 20th/21st century. Thanks!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SopranoGirl said:


> I'm looking for a song to end a recital with...something for soprano in English that's fun to perform. It could actually be humorous or clever, or just something light and fun to perform. Musical theater, art song, really any genre as long as it's from the 20th/21st century. Thanks!


Help me out; you are a soprano and you asking advice on a public forum?
Didn't they teach you noting at your academy of music?


----------

